# Prince of Persia Warrior within



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I recently bought a new machine and 2 games came with the Video card 
Prince of Persia - Warrior Within
Splinter Cell Pandora tomorrow
Both are from Ubisoft

When i attempt to run Prince of Persia i get a message that says "The game porocess was manually killed" and doesn't load

In respect of Splinter Cell, the install process says that it didn't recognise the video card

Here are my computer specs

CPU
AMD Athalon 64 3200+ (939 socket)

Mother board
Gigabyte K8NF-9

Ram
1 GB Kingston Kit (2 x 512MB)

Hard Drive (for OS)
Seagate 80GB SATA 8mb cache

Hard Drive (for Data)
Seagate 200GB SATA 8mb cache

Video Card
Winfast PX6600GT Extreme PCI express 128MB

TV Card
Winfast TV2000 Expert

Keyboard/Mouse
MS Wireless Optical – comfort edition

Operating System
Win XP Home

Monitor
Samsung LCD 172X

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

How about your drivers ? Are they installed correctly and are you using the latest available ?


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I have checked the latest drivers.

Incidentally I can't get Empire Earth 2 demo to work either. It runs but gets color banding across the screen


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Which version of direct X are you using and do the direct draw and direct 3d tests run without problems ?


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I'm at work at the moment and will check when I get home but I think 9.0c.

I have not heard of direct draw and direct 3D. I presume they are part of Direct X. How do I test them?


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I'm home and yes, do have 9.0c. I have figured out how to do the test and although the tests work I keep getting freeze problems.

After various tests, the test dialog box outline comes up but nothing in the box, then computer freezes for about 10 seconds. The screen goes black and then comes right again.

This is a separate issue that I have been having for some time and have been having discussions in another forum. It usually happens when I minimise a window and then move the window partly off screen. Freezes just about every time.

I have been looking a various threads on DirectX and see that it can cause a lot of problems, especially with Athlon boards. Guess what I have

Here are my specs

CPU
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (939 socket)

Mother board
Gigabyte K8NF-9

Ram
1 GB Kingston Kit (2 x 512MB)

Hard Drive (for OS)
Seagate 80GB SATA 8mb cache

Hard Drive (for Data)
Seagate 200GB SATA 8mb cache

Video Card
Winfast PX6600GT Extreme PCI express 128MB

TV Card
Winfast TV2000 Expert

Keyboard/Mouse
MS Wireless Optical – comfort edition

Operating System
Win XP Home

Monitor
Samsung LCD 172X​

Any help?


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I have just installed a couple of older games - Age of Mythology and Age of Mythology, Titans expansion.

Neither will even open. Double click on the icons and the hourglass comes up for a few seconds and that's it.

Note, this is a new machine and up till now have concentrated on getting all my programs and data from the old machine and updating them for XP. Things like Office 2003, Paint Shop Pro etc all work fine. 

I have only just got around to installing the games and so far none work.


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

Problem solved

I took the machine back to the supplier and it appears the video card was faulty.

I'll find out tomorrow when I pick it up


----------

